# Windows 7 Taskbar - Icon size?



## Runefox (Sep 14, 2010)

OK, one thing that's always bugged me about the Win7 taskbar is how big the icons are (32x32):





But setting it to Small Icons mode (16x16) makes the icons incredibly tiny and without turning on labels, it's difficult to quickly distinguish what's what if there's clutter:




So what I want to know is, is there any way (registry hack, whatever) to use an intermediate size for the "small" icons mode? Because a 24x24 icon size would be perfect for it, and actually fits with about the same amount of padding as the large icons mode:




Back in the Win9x/2k/XP days, a registry hack could change the default size of "small" icons from 16x16 to whatever you wanted, but this kind of thing seems to exempt the taskbar or not work at all in Windows 7.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 14, 2010)

hmmm, this doesnt seem to be possible... all that i have found is a registry hack to change the size of the entire button, not the icon

edit: i suppose they only intended this to be for laptops, netbooks and other devices with very small screens. because on my netbook the "small icons" option worked just fine and the icons were big enough!


----------

